# 300 Gallon. 8'x2'x30"



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

added sand last night, finaly cleared up this morning


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looking good marco


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love that tank, I think I asked this before but why isn't the tank filled up?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the big green carpet on the left real? looks good either way though. If its real, what kind of plant it it?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> Is the big green carpet on the left real? looks good either way though. If its real, what kind of plant it it?


its a false grass that i scored, i got 4 pieces and gave one to frankie09c .


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

marco said:


> Is the big green carpet on the left real? looks good either way though. If its real, what kind of plant it it?


its a false grass that i scored, i got 4 pieces and gave one to frankie09c .








[/quote]

Hey Marco why not try adding a Motoro ray in to Your tank ? anyone ever try Ray / Pygo cohabs ?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^I don't think that will work my man


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^I don't think that will work my man


it wont work i tried it
the ray was dinner for the reds


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice tank


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice tank, looking good with the sand


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice tank!!

But why are you afraid to fill it all the way? There's only 4" or so left to fill, why not fill it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> Nice tank!!
> 
> But why are you afraid to fill it all the way? There's only 4" or so left to fill, why not fill it?


I agree it would look much better filled Marco :nod:


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good mann.... fill that mo fo up dawg... damm thats a huge tank !!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice marco,very nice!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tank is looking real nice marco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for all the kind words


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks good marco! What is the sod looking patch on the right side of the tank? I dig it..


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

looks good marco, what did you stock besides the piraya?

marco's affraid to fill it to the top because the floor might not support the weight









thanks again for the grass, haven't had a chance to use it but looking forward to it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Your set is looking amazing marco's and those piraya's are flawles man.

I think he does'nt fill it because it has overflow holes on top and he's running it with an FX5 I could be wrong though.


----------

